# wireless woes

## thecooptoo

its there (Linksys WAP54G)

```
gravity conf.d # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:17:70:A3:D5

                    ESSID:"homenw"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:5

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=31/100  Signal level=-81 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 200ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:09:5B:AC:A4:10

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:3

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=41/100  Signal level=-76 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 232ms ago

gravity conf.d #                                        
```

top ones mine

hardware is there

```

gravity conf.d # dmesg |grep Intel

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.1.2

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

gravity conf.d #                             
```

```

from /etc/conf.d/net

modules_eth1=( "iwconfig" )

essid_eth1="homenw"

key_homenw="1AF1-C013-592B-AD53-EF82-9B7C-BA enc open"

channel_eth1="5"

preferred_aps=( "homenw" )

```

```
ravity paul # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   eth1 does not support setting keys

 *   or the parameter "mac_key_homenw" or "key_homenw" is incorrect

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                                       [ !! ]

gravity paul #  

```

ive tried key_homenw with and without the dashes

what wrong ?

----------

## msalerno

I would recomend moving to wpa_supplicant.

Check out the docs at:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~uberlord/net-book/hb_part1_chap4.html

and

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

----------

## thecooptoo

even furher away from getting it sorted - and the conf fiel isnt even written in english!

```
gravity paul # //etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

Line 127: Invalid configuration line 'SHARED = Shared Key authentication (requires static WEP keys)'.

Line 389: unknown EAP method 'SIM'

You may need to add support for this EAP method during wpa_supplicant

build time configuration.

See README for more information.

Line 389: failed to parse eap 'SIM'.

Line 392: failed to parse network block.

Line 436: unknown EAP method 'FAST'

You may need to add support for this EAP method during wpa_supplicant

build time configuration.

See README for more information.

Line 436: failed to parse eap 'FAST'.

Line 442: failed to parse network block.

Failed to read configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'.                                    [ !! ]

gravity paul #                    
```

----------

## thecooptoo

spent most of the day trying to sort this out 

so far 

```
gravity paul # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_wep     3972  -

ipw2100               137408  -

firmware_class          7264  -

ieee80211              45316  -

ieee80211_crypt         4616  -

i915                   17664  -

gravity paul #                    
```

```
gravity paul # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   eth1 does not support setting keys

 *   or the parameter "mac_key_" or "key_home" is incorrect

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                                       [ !! ]

gravity paul #                                                         
```

the ipw2100 forum 

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1166479&forum_id=357551

makes reference to crc32 and arc4 modules

dont seem to have them. Does it matter?

ive recompiled my kernel with this

```

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

gravity paul #                           
```

----------

## msalerno

If you have the following in your kernel,

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y 

Then you won't see them listed with lsmod since they are compiled into the kernel, as opposed to an external module.

If you want to configure them as modules, your kernel config should read

CONFIG_CRC32=M

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=M

----------

## thecooptoo

but it shouldnt matter (should it ?)

I'M clutching  at straws to find out why this doesnt work

----------

## msalerno

Sometimes it actually does make a difference.  I can't hurt to try.

----------

## UberLord

 *thecooptoo wrote:*   

> but it shouldnt matter (should it ?)
> 
> I'M clutching  at straws to find out why this doesnt work

 

What version of baselayout are you using?

I'll test your exact keys at work later today to see if it's a baselayout problem or a driver problem.

EDIT: Your key setup (iwconfig) is fine, so I'd say it's a driver problem

Post your wpa_supplicant.conf file

----------

## thecooptoo

```
gravity ~ # emerge -s baselayout

Searching...

[ Results for search key : baselayout ]

[ Applications found : 4 ]

*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.11.13-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.11.13-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 152 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:     GPL-2

```

```
gravity ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net |grep -v '#'

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

modules_eth1=( "iwconfig" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

key_homenw="1AF1-C013-592B-AD53-EF82-9B7C-BA enc open"

channel_eth1="5"

mode_eth1="auto"

essid_eth1="homenw"

```

I RTFM'd wpa_supplicant . and had another go.

not sure what  driver is - Ive tried it with prism , and madwifi that are there

```

gravity ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net |grep -v '#'

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

key_homenw="1AF1-C013-592B-AD53-EF82-9B7C-BA enc open"

channel_eth1="5"

mode_eth1="auto"

essid_eth1="homenw"

gravity ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

 *   wpa_supplicant_eth1 does not define a driver

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.                                                 [ ok ]

```

----------

## UberLord

You have an Intel Wireless card, therefor you must use the ipw driver with wpa_supplicant.

----------

## thecooptoo

with this config I get thsi result 

```

gravity etc # cat wpa_supplicant.conf |grep -v '#'

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

ssid="homenw"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="abcde"

        wep_key1=1Af1C013592BAD53EF829B7CBA

        wep_key2="1234567890123"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

auth_alg=SHARED

}

gravity etc # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

/etc/conf.d/net: line 137: cards: command not found

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *     timed out                                                                            [ !! ]

gravity etc #

```

and with this one I get thi s

```

gravity etc # cat wpa_supplicant.conf |grep -v '#'

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

ssid="homenw"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="abcde"

        wep_key1=1Af1C013592BAD53EF829B7CBA

        wep_key2="1234567890123"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

}

gravity etc # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

/etc/conf.d/net: line 137: cards: command not found

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *     eth1 connected to "cooper" at 00:12:17:70:A3:D5

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                 [ !! ]

```

ie its finding the MAC address of the wireless router

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linksys configuration
> 
> Basic:
> ...

 [/code]

----------

## UberLord

It connected to copper and yet you defined for homenw? Sure your config is correct?

----------

## thecooptoo

oops - ham fisted attempts to anonymise and I missed one  

Another laptop can connect to the wireless NW  fine - I borrowed the iwconfig setup from there.

----------

## UberLord

 *thecooptoo wrote:*   

> oops - ham fisted attempts to anonymise and I missed one

 

Bad bad coop. Anonomizing net configs and post here lead to problems well over 50% of the time   :Rolling Eyes: 

My ssid is "Uber NET". There you go. First though to hack me, you gotta find me  :Smile: 

----------

## thecooptoo

I consider my wrists slapped. However the b***** still wont connect 

FWIW the hardwired connection obtains a DHCP address so i dont think it s dhcpcd problem per-se

----------

## UberLord

OK, we try the hard way.

Disable all (and I mean all) security. If wpa_supplicant fails (some versions do not like AP's without encryption) then use iwconfig.

If it works, turn the security back on one item at a time until you find the failure.

----------

## thecooptoo

FWIW ive recompiled the kernel with crc32c as a module and done modprobe crc32c

Ive upgraded dhcpcd to the latest version (2.0)

ive renamed  wpa_supplicant.conf  just in case 

```

gravity ~ # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:17:70:A3:D5

                    ESSID:"cooper"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:5

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=33/100  Signal level=-80 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 30ms ago

gravity ~ # iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"cooper"  Nickname:"cooper"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Cell: 02:0C:F1:BC:EF:CA

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power:off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:6162-6364-65   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=72/100  Signal level=-80 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:11   Missed beacon:0

gravity ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   eth1 does not support setting keys

 *   or the parameter "mac_key_cooper" or "key_cooper" is incorrect

 *     eth1 connected to "cooper" at 00:00:00:00:00:00

 *     in ad-hoc mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                                       [ !! ]

gravity ~ #                                     
```

----------

## UberLord

Try removing the security in /etc/conf.d/net and/or conf.d/wireless too

----------

## thecooptoo

```
gravity paul # cat /etc/conf.d/net |grep -v '#'

modules_eth1=( "iwconfig" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

channel_eth1="5"

mode_eth1="ad-hoc"

essid_eth1="cooper"

config_cooper=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_cooper="-t 30"

```

not using wireless.conf

```
gravity paul # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:17:70:A3:D5

                    ESSID:"cooper"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:5

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=35/100  Signal level=-79 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 172ms ago

gravity paul #            
```

----------

## UberLord

Try the following with enc off

```
ifconfig eth1 up

iwconfig essid eth1 "cooper"

dhcpcd eth1
```

Well, if that won't connect then it has to be one of the following

1) driver/firmware problem

2) card incompat with AP (does happen sometimes,but rare - basically it will not work period, even with other OS's)

3) signal strengh is too low to work

All of which are outside of my control and or help  :Sad: 

----------

## thecooptoo

```
gravity paul # iwconfig eth1 essid "cooper"

gravity paul # dhcpcd eth1

gravity paul # iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"cooper"  Nickname:"cooper"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Cell: 02:0C:F1:BC:44:30

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power:off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:1AF1-C013-592B-AD53-EF82-9B7C-BA   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-43 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

tail -n1 /var/log/messages

Sep  7 17:54:59 gravity dhcpcd[18708]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

```

the wireless light flashes a couple of times and thats all 

should I post a bug to the ipw2100 website?

----------

## UberLord

yes

----------

## thecooptoo

did so they say 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  I don't think you have associated to the correct AP. Actually your card is in
> 
> ad-hoc mode.

 

currently 

```
gravity paul # grep ^[A-Za-z0-9}] /etc/conf.d/net

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

modules_eth1=( "iwconfig" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

key_eth1="1AF1-C013-592B-AD53-EF82-9B7C-BA enc open"

channel_eth1="5"

preferred_aps=( "cooper" )

mode_eth1="managed"

essid_eth1="cooper"

gravity paul # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   eth1 does not support setting keys

 *   or the parameter "mac_key_cooper" or "key_cooper" is incorrect

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                                              [ !! ]

gravity paul # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

        Cell 02 - Address: 00:12:17:70:A3:D5

                    ESSID:"cooper"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:5

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=42/100  Signal level=-75 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 10676ms 

```

Ive also tried it with different DHCP clients

```
gravity ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *     eth1 connected to "cooper" at 00:12:17:70:A3:D5

 *     in managed mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     udhcp

 *     No loaded modules provide "udhcp" (udhcp_start)                                                         [ !! ]

gravity ~ #                     
```

----------

## thecooptoo

going to a meeting (posh seats up the front) on the train (GNER) 

```
gravity ~ # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:3D:9F:D0:B8

                    ESSID:"train"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 9 11 6 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=42/100  Signal level=-75 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 228ms ago

gravity ~ # grep ^[A-Za-z0-9}] /etc/conf.d/wireless

channel_eth1="11"

essid_eth1="train"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

gravity ~ #           

```

posted from between Stevenage and Peterborough.

So why wont this work at home?

----------

## gian

did you do some recent upgrade emerges....?

'cause I've the similar problems with a ipw2200 after emerging the new version (and, to avoid, missing symbols, had to upgrade also the kernel... installed 2.6.13-rc7, old was 2.6.12-rc4, and also had to remove an include file in linux kernel, the emerge process told me to do it !!) moreover I've also upgraded udev to 68.

now the AP/Router recognizes my laptop connecting (I use only Mac address limitation and no key (WEP/WPA) whatsoever), but the dhcp on the laptop times out.... (even if the AP/Router is convinced of having assigned a IP) 

reading other threads I've found other ppl complaining similar problems, and it seems there is a bug in udev-68 concerning the loading of ipw2200-firmware..... but at this moment I do not know if that is the issue....

btw... iwconfig also complins that the driver was built for v18 of wireless tools while iwconfig only for v17... or something similar... could that be a problem ???

----------

## gian

upgrading to ipw2200-1.0.6-r2 fixed it !!!

----------

## petrjanda

It will be a great day when wireless support will be less than abysmal in any unix clones.

----------

## thecooptoo

Ive got the latest 

```

gravity ~ # emerge -s ipw2100

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ipw2100 ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  net-wireless/ipw2100

      Latest version available: 1.1.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.1.2-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 96 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net

      Description: Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 3B miniPCI adapter

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware

      Latest version available: 1.3

      Latest version installed: 1.3

      Size of downloaded files: 242 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 3B miniPCI adapter

      License:     ipw2100-fw

gravity ~ #     
```

Agree about the wireless. Ive got a meeting to arrange and wireless networking is part of it -  a good opportunity to expose interested people to linux - but  in trying to get  wireless configured I think we could easily loose the will to live .

If anyone is in W Yorkshire on the afternoon of Nov 16 and feels like sticking redhot needles in their eyeballs  (AKA  linux wireless networking for laptops)  please get in touch.

----------

## thecooptoo

doing 

```
modprobe  ipw2100

iwconfig eth1 essid "xxxxx" key "XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

dhcpcd eth1
```

and it works 

In configuring it the 'usual' way, I copied net.eth0 as net.eth1 

```

gravity ~ # ls -la /etc/init.d/net*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Aug 27 10:39 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 24323 Sep  4 13:57 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 24323 Aug 27 10:39 /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2767 Aug 27 10:39 /etc/init.d/netmount

gravity ~ #           
```

doing /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start  generates the error 

whats gone wrong?

----------

## UberLord

 *thecooptoo wrote:*   

> doing 
> 
> ```
> modprobe  ipw2100
> 
> ...

 

OK, then there must be an error somewhere in my scripts that's specific to your ipw thingy. I'll see if I can put together a debug version later today.

BTW, can you install baselayout-1.12.0_pre8 latest as I'llbe working with that for debugging.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In configuring it the 'usual' way, I copied net.eth0 as net.eth1 
> 
> 

 

Gentoo has never ever documented that. The "usual, official, always has been way" is the create a symlink between net.lo and net.whatever

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

Why? So when net.lo gets updated, so does net.eth1  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

http://dev.gentoo.org/~uberlord/baselayout/iwconfig

Drop that into /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d after you've installed baselayout-1.12.0_pre8-r2 and hopefully it will say at which point setting keys fails

----------

## beatryder

Try removing the dashes from your WEP key....

Worked for me.

----------

## thecooptoo

i copied the original iwconfig to iwconfig.orig then put the new  script into iwconfig

```
gravity net.modules.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Service 'metalog' already provided by 'logger'!;

 *  Not adding service 'syslog-ng'...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *     iwconfig.orig does not support the required function check_installed

 *   Testing key - 1 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 2 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   Testing key - 3 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 4 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 5 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 6 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Key should have been set

 *     eth1 connected to "cooper" at 00:12:17:70:A3:D5

 *     in managed mode on channel 5 (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

 *       Stopping dhcpcd on eth1 ...                                                                                                             [ !! ]

```

----------

## UberLord

OK, now the key isn't even being read :/

Add RC_VERBOSE="yes" to /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## thecooptoo

```
gravity net.modules.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Service 'metalog' already provided by 'logger'!;

 *  Not adding service 'syslog-ng'...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     iwconfig.orig does not support the required function check_installed

 *     modules: macchanger macnet rename iwconfig iptunnel essidnet ifconfig system dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth1 for MAC address 00:0C:F1:2F:D2:BB ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 1 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 2 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   Testing key - 3 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 4 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 5 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 6 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Key should have been set

 *   Connecting to "cooper" (WEP Disabled) ...                                                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                                                                                       [ !! ]

```

----------

## UberLord

Care to post or email me your conf.d/net and conf.d/wireless files?

----------

## thecooptoo

```
gravity conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Service 'metalog' already provided by 'logger'!;

 *  Not adding service 'syslog-ng'...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     iwconfig.orig does not support the required function check_installed

 *     modules: macchanger macnet rename iwconfig iptunnel essidnet ifconfig system dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth1 for MAC address 00:0C:F1:2F:D2:BB ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 1 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 2 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   Testing key - 3 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 4 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Scanning for access points

 *     Found "cooper" at 00:12:17:70:A3:D5

 *   Testing key - 5 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Testing key - 6 ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Key should have been set

 *   Connecting to "cooper" (WEP enabled - open) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *     eth1 connected to "cooper" at 00:12:17:70:A3:D5

 *     in managed mode on channel 5 (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Configuring eth1 for ESSID "cooper" ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

 *       Stopping dhcpcd on eth1 ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *       eth1 received address 192.168.0.11/24

gravity conf.d #                                                 
```

and it works !!!

great, many thanks , but why now and not before ?

----------

## UberLord

Heh - the issue was probably fixed in the new baselayout you had - you error was with 1.11, you now have 1.12.0_pre8

I would now remove the iwconfig.orig file and then re-emerge baselayout to get the pucka iwconfig file

----------

## araemo

 *gian wrote:*   

> upgrading to ipw2200-1.0.6-r2 fixed it !!!

 

I have an Intel Pro/Wireless 2915ABG

Upgrading from ipw2200-1.0.6 to ipw2200-1.0.6-r3 fixed my issues(previously, wpa_supplicant 'worked', it went through the 4 way handshake for wpa, or associated w/ wep, I even saw it on the router side as 'working', but dhcp would time-out)

For the record, in the changelog for 1.0.6-r1:  "Add fix for WPA when using hwcrypto."

does doing an emerge --oneshot to a newer version of a driver you already have installed screw with the world file at all, or is it basically left as it was before I installed the new version?

----------

